
Antares launch to resupply space station halted by wayward airplane - pwg
https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/11/11/antares-launch-to-resupply-space-station-halted-by-wayward-airplane/
======
irickt
Now launched: [https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/11/12/space-station-cargo-
sh...](https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/11/12/space-station-cargo-shipment-
blasts-off-aboard-antares-rocket/)

------
thrill
I wouldn't want to be that pilot once the FAA identifies him. Violating a
restricted area can result in federal prison for a year.

~~~
inamberclad
He will likely not go to prison since this is an administrative affair.
However, he'll likely get his cert pulled for at least a year.

~~~
fred_is_fred
Is it possible to fine the plane that did it from public flight plans/records?

------
javiramos
Exciting that launches now feel commonplace. I don't know how launch frequency
has increased over the course of the past few years but with Space X and Blue
Origin all over the news, launch missions feel commonplace.

~~~
greenhouse_gas
Blue Origin doesn't really launch yet. They launched a few (I think, they are
famous for being much more secretive than SpaceX) test flights, but nothing to
orbit yet.

This was a Orbital Sciences/ATK flight (two somewhat old-space companies[1]
such recently merged).

[1] Orbital Sciences was founded in the early eighties, and ATK was old enough
to be the contractor to build the shuttle SRBs.

